# Endometriosis



## Ambs1997 (Sep 22, 2009)

One of my OB/Gyn's wants to use cpt code 11011 for the removal of endometriosis from the fascia at the same time of a repeat c section.  Has anyone had any experience with this?


----------



## kimvass (Oct 2, 2009)

No, but I'm sure that's not the correct code to use...how is the doc removing the endometriosis?  Ablation?


----------

